# red bank



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey all... I'll be in Red Bank this weekend for a wedding. What kind of tackle should i bring to toss lures from shore? I'll be bringing a 8'6" 1oz rod and a 4000 size reel. flounder? blues? stripers? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Your best bet would probably be bucktails and gulp, for fluke, or bloods for kings and weakfish.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

for the king fish get ya some gulp blood worms. Being here for a wedding a lot less problems with keeping bloods on ice etc... the bucktail with even a half a gulp blood to sweeten it will work on the fluke also. Fish around the jettys to start and then work you way up the beach, mostly like you would fish em in VA I reckon.... salt


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies... I'll be right by the 35 bridge and from google maps i dont really see anything resembling a jetty. Mostly boat slips. I should be good to go then with my gear...


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

if you are that close and have the time, take 35 south to route 36 and head east bout six miles and you run into the beach in Long Branch and there is some pretty fine fishing water there. If you have the time.... you may also check before you go to nj to go on line and get the registration for fishing in nj , it is free and you can print it out... good luck.... salt...


----------

